# Invicta FC 1: Lisa Ellis-Ward vs Jessica Penne



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)




----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

> Penne in black halter top and grey vale tudo shorts. Ellis in a blue/black tie-dyeish halter and black vale tudo shorts. Purple mouthguard too, although I liked Carmouche's rainbow one better.
> 
> Round 1: They square off quickly and shuffle around a bit establishing range. Jessica fires a few punches and backs off. Ellis lands a nice left jab as Penne steps in. Ellis trying to lure Penne in. Penne lands a couple, but takes a few for her troubles. Ellis putting together a nice punch/kick combination. Penne being more aggressive here, but leaving herself open to some counters from Ellis. Ellis tries a mean teep and Penne closes distance only to be dumped on the ground by leg trip. Penne has an active guard, but Ellis fends it off and tries a half-guard guillotine of sorts. Penne reverses and begins to apply pressure. Penne trying to keep head control and slowly grind the pep out of Ellis. Cannot free her leg, so she starts working a couple body punches to show activity. Penne starting to posture up to free the leg and works a few more body punches as she slumps back down. Still on top of half guard with Ellis clinching mightily to prevent a guard pass or posturing up. Penne not freeing the right arm at all and looking to use her free leg to shove the legs encumbering her trapped limb away. Ellis uses that to shift to closed guard and tries an armbar. Penne defends and stands. Penne tries to catch a kick and dump Ellis, but doesn't happen. Ellis gets the better of an exchange and Penne goes for a bodylock only to be dumped by Ellis. Penne somehow uses her ridiculous flexibility to get into a crucifix position from bottom of side control. That is some ridiculous flexibility. 10-10.
> 
> ...


http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2012/4/2...vs-ruyssen-live-stream-tblog-and-play-by-play


----------

